# Επισκευή Συσκευών Ήχου > Ηχεία & PC Ηχεία > [Ηχεία PC] Logitech Surround Sound Speakers Z506 ΠΑΡΑΣΙΤΑ

## StratosM

Κάτοχος των συγκεκριμένων ηχείων εδώ και 5 χρόνια, πολύ ευχαριστημένος γενικά με την απόδοση και τον ήχο. Τώρα τελευταία όμως, κάθε 10 με 30 δευτερόλεπτα (συνήθως κοντά στα 20) ακούγεται ένας ήχος στατικός σαν παράσιτα κοφτός με διαφορά ενός δευτερολέπτου πρπ... 
Σαν να ακούς ρολόι μόνο αντί για τικ-τακ ακούς το θόρυβο 2 ή 3 φορές.

sample του θόρυβου

https://www.dropbox.com/s/izw56qvl4a...%2008.mov?dl=0

Μέχρι το 5% της ισχύος δεν το κάνει. Από κει και πέρα το κάνει με την ίδια περίπου τυχαία συχνότητα ανεξάρτητος έντασης

Καμια ιδέα;

----------


## georgis

5 χρονια,καλα ειναι.ριξε μια ματια στο τροφοδοτικο.99% παλμοτροφοδοτικο εχει.οσο ειναι χαμηλα χωρις φορτιο δεν εχει θεμα.

----------


## StratosM

georgis ευχαριστώ για την ενασχόληση. 
Τελικά ήταν παράσιτα από το wifi! 
Τα καλώδια του router είχαν πλεχτεί με το καλώδιο ενός ηχείου και έπιανε παράσιτα από το ηλεκτρομαγνητικό πεδίο. Το περίεργο είναι ότι έπιανε και στα δύο μπροστινά ηχεία ο θόρυβος.

----------

